# Ariens Deluxe 28 Craigslist Find



## potsey2007 (Oct 7, 2017)

Hi all! I just joined the forum but have been lurking for a while as I've been searching for a snow blower for this upcoming winter. I live near Minneapolis, MN so we get some big snow storms up here. We just bought a house last March and I have no interest in shoveling my new driveway. We have a detached garage set back behind the house so we have a decent-sized driveway to clear.

Anyways, I have been searching for a quality Ariens or Toro blower and came across the below listing. What would you think a used 2014 Deluxe 28 should go for? This is listed at $595. 

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/grd/d/ariens-28-deluxe/6335603544.html


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Don't know Nuttin Aboot those machines. Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF potsey2007

I'm no expert either but it looks to be in the $1,000-1,100 new. This one is three years (2-3 seasons ?) old but in very good condition. The photos suck. Come winter you'd be very happy with it as I'm in about the same area you are for getting those heavy snows although last three years have been unusually light. That would be great for doing the end of drive pile a plow leaves.
I'd try to say it's more like $500 being it's three years old and be happy if he splits it for $550 :smile2::smile:

I'd check the augers to see that they haven't been running on the pavement. The skid shoes should keep the scraper bar at or a little above a smooth surface but the auger should have some clearance. I'm not seeing anything it's just something to watch for in case it was set up wrong. We have seen Honda machines where they wore down the shoes and then wore the augers so bad there aren't the "teeth" on them. They are actually smooth or have marginal teeth. :surprise:


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Simply for comparison, I bought a 2-year old Ariens Deluxe 28 (1 owner) in pristine condition (there was still paint on the bottom of the skid shoes) for $300.


----------



## Michael Smith (Sep 21, 2017)

300 dollars is a steal sound like you took advantage of an old lady haha! I'd say 500-550 would be fair if it has been taken care of oil changed properly stored etc...


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

It depends on the local market and who is selling and how many people are buying.

You can sometimes tell from the wording of the ad if this might be someone who is a machine flipper. They said "Oil changed.. greased.. ready to go.. cash only" That's standard flipper terminology.
Flippers often post a machine over-priced just to see if there are any takers and then change the price later if they need to. They know snow is coming soon so what have they got to lose? It's only been posted for 2 days.. no hurry from the seller's perspective.

COSnow is down the road here in Colorado. We get people moving from the mountains into the suburbs where they no longer want or need their machines. Or people downsizing from 3 car garages to 2 car garages and just want to free up the space in a hurry... or maybe people moving to Florida and don't want to take the machine with them. You can get machines almost-free or totally free if the seller is motivated to get rid of them for some reason. I can easily understand a $300 price if the seller just wants to get it out of their hair and they have no relatives to give it to. Some people just leave the machine when they sell their house and essentially give it to the new owner. Sometimes a snowblower is just a nuisance to get rid of. I recently donated 10 parts snowblowers for free just to get rid of them and get my yard looking like a yard not a scrap-heap.

It's only worth what the locals are willing to pay and how motivated the seller is to see the back of it. $0.02


----------



## nycredneck (Dec 29, 2013)

Last winter I paid $600.00 for my 11528LE, it was a lot older than yours but was in pristine condition and used 3 times. New it was $1,300.00 but he listed it at $700.00. I would say $500.-550. would be a great/fair price.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

Michael Smith said:


> 300 dollars is a steal sound like you took advantage of an old lady haha! I'd say 500-550 would be fair if it has been taken care of oil changed properly stored etc...


Owner was moving from CO to FL.


----------



## fixer5000 (Nov 3, 2013)

that machine was 1100 new. i have one too. its a beast and throws well although i wish it had a bigger motor it works just fine for me.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

For Colorado I think that is a good price.


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> For Colorado I think that is a good price.


Which one?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

$595


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Potsey, welcome aboard! That looks like a lot of machine at $600. As noted, $550 would be even nicer assuming it needs nothing.


----------



## potsey2007 (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for the input everyone! I saw the same blower on Facebook with better pictures and the chute was very rusty on the inside so I decided to pass on it. I ended up finding a Toro 826LE for a good price so I am all set for the winter!


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

The Ariens Deluxe 28 is a nice well-built machine. I owned one of these but ended up selling it because in my opinion the 254cc engine is underpowered for a machine of this size and heft.


----------

